# Challenging new abs workout!



## Flea (Apr 5, 2011)

I've been doing this one for a few weeks now with great results.  It's really tough, but well worth the effort.

[yt]2a2DQC-ghio[/yt]

See what I mean?  Definitely not for everyone.  Just the elite like me.  :whip1:


----------



## fyn5000 (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh that was strange ... 

Fyn


----------



## oaktree (Apr 9, 2011)

I have been to classes like this the sad thing is they take it seriously.....


----------



## K-man (Apr 10, 2011)

I recognise the hand positions from some of the kata.  Just never knew the application.  I might have to work a bit harder on developing my 'hara'.  Hers is bigger than mine.


----------



## Flea (Apr 10, 2011)

I live in a hippie town where this sort of thing is really common.  I've been to aerobics classes at the Y where I've been asked to Chase The Dragonflies and purge my Internal Darkness.  I went back to the weight room ... nowadays it's Systema and ballroom.  Plenty of potential for darkness in martial arts, but no dragonflies.


----------

